# Suprimé les pubs des applis ?



## lilou2 (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour a tous 
J ai quitté mon iphone 7 plus pour le 12 max pro mais impossible de me rappeller l appli que j avais qui suprimé toutes les pubs dans les applis .
Connaisez vous une appli si possible gratuite qui suprime les pubs dans les applis ? 

Merci


----------



## iSomeday (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

WeBlock peut-être ?


----------



## lilou2 (11 Décembre 2020)

Weblock en plus d etre payant ,plus a jour depuis  2 ans donc pas sur que ce soit top


----------



## iSomeday (11 Décembre 2020)

lilou2 a dit:


> Weblock en plus d etre payant ,plus a jour depuis  2 ans donc pas sur que ce soit top


Personnellement je l'avais eu gratuit et il fonctionne toujours.
Après si quelqu'un à une autre solution gratuite et mise à jour, je suis preneur


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2020)

Lockdown est pas mal, 1 Blocker également ou Legacy (comme 1Blocker)


----------



## lilou2 (11 Décembre 2020)

Merci gwen 
Vais tester ca c est super !
Legacy  j ai testé mais dans les applis rien ne changes toujours la pub


----------



## IPhone7 user (12 Décembre 2020)

lilou2 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> J ai quitté mon iphone 7 plus pour le 12 max pro mais impossible de me rappeller l appli que j avais qui suprimé toutes les pubs dans les applis .
> Connaisez vous une appli si possible gratuite qui suprime les pubs dans les applis ?
> 
> Merci


Tu as blokada qui fonctionne.
j’avais AdBlock mais il s’est mis a ne plus marcher.

Blokada empêche le fonctionnement de certaines applications (1 seule application en ce qui me concerne) par contre...bizarre car c’est une application bancaire.

sur mon iPad mon Adblock fonctionne encore très bien.


----------



## lilou2 (12 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour iphone7 

Je vient de tester ton appli ca a l air de super bien fonctionné 
C est la meilleur pour le moment que j ai testé .

Merci


----------



## iSomeday (12 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Lockdown est pas mal, 1 Blocker également ou Legacy (comme 1Blocker)


Merci, j’ai remplacé WeBlock par Lockdown qui a le mérite de fonctionner aussi bien et au moins il est tenu à jour

EDIT : il est open-source en plus, c’est super


----------



## MrTom (12 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

Est-ce que Lockdown retire les pubs dans Twitter ou Instagram par exemple ?


----------



## lilou2 (12 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que Lockdown retire les pubs dans Twitter ou Instagram par exemple ?


Le mieux est d essayer .


----------



## iSomeday (12 Décembre 2020)

lilou2 a dit:


> Le mieux est d essayer .


Non, cela ne fonctionne pas non plus sur Facebook, YouTube et TikTok mais sur les autres apps, 0 pubs


----------



## lilou2 (12 Décembre 2020)

C est deja le top en plus en gratuit


----------



## iSomeday (12 Décembre 2020)

lilou2 a dit:


> C est deja le top en plus en gratuit


Effectivement c’est déjà pas mal, j’ai tester à la place de WeBlock. 
C’est identique sauf que l’un est payant, non mis à jour et il n’est pas open-source, le choix est vite fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Lockdown est pas mal, 1 Blocker également ou Legacy (comme 1Blocker)


1Blocker ne bloque rien dans les applications. Il ne bloque que dans Safari


----------

